# EXIF data on Flickr



## Sodapop (Jun 7, 2013)

How does on find EXIF data for a Flicker photo?. Did a google search and got some answers that did not work such asclick on camera icon, click on actions dropdown, etc. .And, yes, some photographers don't allow it. Any help would be appreciated

thanks

Soda


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2013)

At the bottom right of each image on the Flickr site, there is a button that is an ellipsis (...)  When clicked a menu opens revealing all of the additional choices the user and Flickr have permitted for this image.  View EXIF is one of the choices when permitted.


----------



## Sodapop (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks so much. What a help you are Cletus!!!!!





clee01l said:


> At the bottom right of each image on the Flickr site, there is a button that is an ellipsis (...)  When clicked a menu opens revealing all of the additional choices the user and Flickr have permitted for this image.  View EXIF is one of the choices when permitted.


----------

